# rad mount



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

has anybody find a rad mount for the rene ? ive seen some for the outy but no luck for the rene.

let me know if you find one, thanks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you could fabricate your own and document the process.
that would help a lot of people!


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

i could probably make a decent looking mount, its just i dont know what to do with the hoses ? do you thing the hoses for the outy rad mount would work ?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you are talkin about the actual radiator hoses i would think they are identical.


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

ya, its the rad hoses i was talking about, i think ill play around at my shop and make a little rad mount for fun to see how it turns out.
hopefuly some one can correct us with the rad hoses.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Send KRIS on Highlifter a message. He has a decent setup he is using on the rene.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lets get KRIS over here!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

While we're trying to get some can am guys over here. I figure I would throw out these two who look like there always giving good info is Kris and got wake. Maybe if we work hard enough we could get Greg(mrrpm) over here to sponsor


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't someone make a kit for the Renegade? I thought I seen one a while back. Maybe it was Wild Boar who made it...I will look and see.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep....Gorilla has them and I think Wild boar does as well. Mud-Throwers.com carries the Gorilla ones.....get a 10% discount there.

http://www.mud-throwers.com/inc/sdetail/24713


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for all the fast responce, i think i made my decision and ill go with the gorilla

thanks again


----------

